# Cursor ausblenden



## Taktaky (25. September 2007)

Hallo,

kann man mit javascript den Cursor in einen bestimmten HTML Bereich ausblenden?


Gruß


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. September 2007)

Nein, aber mit CSS...indem du der style-Eigenschaft "cursor" als url eine transparente Grafikdatei zuweist.

Allerdings ist die Unterstützung dieser Sache durch die diversen Browser sehr lückenhaft.


----------



## Taktaky (25. September 2007)

Hallo,

mit css ist mir ok.
Und noch was, ich möchte, dass es bei Internet Explorer klappt, andere Browser ist nicht wichtig

Aber der Cursor soll nicht nur mich ausgeblendet werden sondern auch für den IE
z.B. ich habe ein Video in IE, das Video startet automatisch wenn der Cursor drauf.

Vielleicht, wenn ich einen transparenten Cursor (cursor.gif) zB. startet das Video trotzdem oder?


Wo kann ich das css finden um es zu ausprobieren?


Gruß


----------



## Kahmoon (25. September 2007)

Über er Google zum Bleistift....

http://de.selfhtml.org/css/eigenschaften/anzeigefenster.htm


----------



## Taktaky (25. September 2007)

Hallo,

sehr schöne Effekte für den Cursor

aber keine über das Ausblenden vom Cursor

wenn ich das Form nehme : cursor:url(cursor.gif), move;
dann kann der Cursor sogar Transparenz, dass man ihn nicht sieht, aber er ist immer da

das heißt, wenn ich den Cursor über das Video bewege, dann geht das Video los oder ?


Gruß


----------



## Kahmoon (25. September 2007)

Komplett deaktivieren wird nicht gehen.


----------

